# MAC Birthday Haul



## khmershortay (Nov 20, 2010)

I couldn't believe it when I decided to spend a decent amount of money for this MAC Haul. I am really trying to build up my makeup kit. Plus it's my birthday and I'm turning the big 3 0, so why not spoil myself? I purchased a lot of eyeshadow. I also did some research and got some more MAC Brushes. I basically bought the ones that were Must-Have.










	Brushes I purchased:

*239 Eye Shader Brush
	219 Pencil Brush
	187 Duo Fibre Brush
	109 Small Contour Brush
	190 Foundation Brush*

	The 239 Eye Shader brush is very impressive. When people say it packs color, it truly does pack color. This is recommended to use on the lid. I am thinking about purchasing another one so I can have one for my personal kit. I can't give a review on the rest of the brushes because I have not used them yet.





	I also purchased 2 more shadow palette. At the moment I am organizing them by color.
	Here is a list of eyeshadow pan I bought:
*Satellite Dreams
	Crystal Avalanche
	Dazzlelight
	Stars 'N' Rockets
	Beautiful Iris
	Plum Dressing
	Woodwinked
	Shimmermoss
	Deep Truth
	Naked Lunch
	Phloof!
	Tempting
	Nocturnelle
	Aquadisiac
	Plumage
	Embark
	Steamy
	Parfait Amour
	Crème de Violet
	Sushi Flower
	Trax
	Vanilla
	Mylar
	Juxt
	Espresso
	Digit
	Cranberry
	Brule
	Amber Lights
	Passionate
	Fig. 1*










	Purple Palette





	Neutral and Brown Palette





	I never tried any concealer from MAC, so I decided to purchase the Long Wear concealer in NC42. I am NC44 in foundation. Let me say I love the consistency of this concealer. It goes on smooth and feels light. It doesn't run or feel clumpy at all. I decided to get the long wear because whenever I wear contacts, my eyes tend to get watery. If this concealer can last through all the watery eyes, I will be very impress.













	I also bought 3 lipstick. Show Orchird, Pervette, and Viva Lady Gaga. I read many good review on these lipsticks and knew these 3 colors were must haves for my collection.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, now THIS is a haul... love it!
  	You're off to a great start on your collection! 
  	Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats some haul! Enjoy it all and happy birthday.


----------



## TheClara (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh! What a lovely haul! You picked great things, good brushes, really nice eyeshadows and the wonderful Show Orchid, one of my fave lipsticks.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goddd all those shadows!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Amazing haul!

  	And Happy Birthday!


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks everyone. Thank goodness for my Pro discount because I wouldn't have been able to afford all these. I must say I am loving the choice of brushes I got, especially the #187, definately hard to Dupe.


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 21, 2010)

wow, what an amazing haul!  you got lots of really great stuff!  happy birthday too btw!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow!!!!! That is an amazing haul!!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice haul, happy birthday!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

cool haul...and some nice choices!!! Have fun with all your new mac


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow impressive haul


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Awesome Haul!


----------



## KaloOoma (Nov 28, 2010)

niiiiice haul =^^= did u try the consealer yet? and how u find it .. cuz im thinking about getting it 8)


----------



## geeko (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice haul. Njoy your new goodies... i'm drooling over them


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 29, 2010)

So far I'm liking it. The consistency is great and you really only need a tiny tiny amount for concealing. I dont really make a decision on something until I try it out for at least a month. This is to make sure if I like it or not.




KaloOoma said:


> did u try the consealer yet? and how u find it .. cuz im thinking about getting it 8)


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 29, 2010)

I love your haul!  I'm more envious with how clean the palettes look with the shadows in them - LOL.  I don't remember the last time my palettes looked so spotless as I use them heavily all the time.  These are some great pictures!  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy moley! What a haul!!!


----------



## Silvia78 (Dec 8, 2010)

Girl that Haul rocks!!! Well done and Happy Bday belated !!!


----------



## dramatEYES (Dec 11, 2010)

Dang, that's quite a haul! Enjoy


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 11, 2010)

OH MY!! Nice haul .. Happy Be-Lated Birthday


----------



## sinergy (Dec 12, 2010)

a haul to be proud of!!! i can only wish that at bday time i can do the same. =) have fun with all that!!


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic haul!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## xmichelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Great haul. I wish I can treat myself to something like that.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 17, 2010)

Great haul, enjoy it!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome haul! Enjoy! I love the colors you got!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazzing haul!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 19, 2010)

There are no more words to say. All those pans, oooh my.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the haul


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the Haul. I'm jealous of all your eyeshadow pans.


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 21, 2010)

can I pet all your goodies? Please, just a little touchie? Haha.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Dec 28, 2010)

Whoa that must be breaking the piggy bank haha!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome haul!  Happy birthday!  You're going to love those brushes.. they are all fabulous!


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

omg!  i love the variety and all the different colors and brushes.  one of my fave hauls.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

oh and omg how rude lol.  i hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

GREAT HAUL!!!! What a great way to celebrate your birthday by spoiling yourself with some MAC  Loving that swatch of the show orchid lipstick, beautiful color.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 4, 2011)

great haul! I hope you had a happy birthday!


----------



## Tobimaru (May 7, 2011)

So Orchid sounds fantastic!


----------



## freesiafc (May 7, 2011)

That is a dreamy birthday haul.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 19, 2011)

Great haul- some lovely neutral shades. Can you tell me what the bottom row, second from left colour is please in your natural pallette??


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome haul!!! Drool...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Glad to know that I'm not the only one obsessed with eyeshadows. It makes me feel much better about my eyeshadow collection. LOL


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 22, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

OMG so pretty!!


----------



## princess sarah (Oct 15, 2011)

awesome haul!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 3, 2012)

Wauw, pretty impressive! I love all the products you bought!


----------



## missah (Jan 3, 2012)

Love your haul. Especially your shadows!
  	I gotta build up my collection too^^


----------



## betty_bo (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the haul!!!


----------



## geeko (Jan 5, 2012)

That's an awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 5, 2012)

OMG, what a haul!
  	Great stuff, I really like the shadows!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 8, 2012)

I own a lot of brushes... (from various companies) but my MAC brushes are by far my faves!!! Hope u have been enjoying your haul!


----------



## whatzoedid (Jan 11, 2012)

Love the palettes!


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 4, 2012)

show orchid is so lovely !!


----------



## altered (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! That's an amazing haul


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

AMAZING HAUL. wow def treated yourself this year


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

this is such an amazing haul! I love it!


----------

